# Math Instructor Opening with Huge Experiences' New River Academy



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

New River Academy is seeking a qualified math instructor. For more information surf to New River Academy.

You may also contact David Hughes direct: 304-640-1001 or [email protected].

go huge kayaking,

David Hughes


----------



## Marco Esquandolis (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL, river academy. That's where you find some underfunded school in the middle of nowhere to sign off on the high school diploma for the bratty kids who don't learn anything right? I have seen so many graduates of these ski and kayak academies completely fail once they get to college. They simply are not learning the basic foundations of a higher education.


----------



## G-man (May 24, 2005)

Marco I think you are wrong on this one. New River is a legit school. Not only are the kids learning regular school material, but they are learning huge life skills that will help them throughout their carrears. They have the opportunity to travel all over the world and get a global education while learning the regular stuff too. 

But thats just my opinion, I wish i could have gone to school here, and I know some people who have taught there and it looks like a blast!


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*Addressing Marco's Perspective*

Marco at first I have to admit I was a little frustrated about your comment. But the more I thought about it the more it was realized that this is a perspective that needs to be addressed.

I agree with you that there are frustratingly poor academic programs out there. Public school systems are overcrowded and underfunded causing a plethora of educational disadvantages. This has caused a surge of alternative education programs... and yes you are right many are sadly less than college prepatory. But let's not throw New River Academy's advanced academics program into that mix without doing some research. 

For the above reasons New River Academy was founded as an advanced academic solution. We are in agreement about the state of our nations education. And yes, New River Academy is expensive as most quality programs are. But New River Academy is a character development program that also offers financial aid via scholarships. 

As a proud teacher, I am also a dedicated administrator, at New River Academy allow me to illustrate a couple of impressive points regarding the advanced academics. This years graduates earned 100% college acceptance letters to these institutions:
Tracy d'Arbeloff- Dartmouth College
Matt Hill- Colorado School of Mines and Engineering, $10,000 Merit Scholarship
Stephen Forster- Virginia Tech
Chase Simmons- University of Georgia Athens
Palmer Miller- Colgate
Brian Boyle- University of NH

This list of college acceptances alone should be a testament that New River Academy is recognized by the nations best universities as a top-shelf educational option. 

With the academic concerns and points Marco makes it really is not that hard to outperform 90% of the nations schools. Here are a few New River Academy advantages.

A. Over 50% of New River Academy students receive college credit through our Advanced Placement program. New River Academy is a College Board approved Advanced Placement educational institution.
B. New River Academy offers a SAT course that places students over 150 points above the national SAT score average. 
C. Individualized instruction from professional educators is proving to meet personal learning needs. 
D. New River Academy seeks advanced students seeking honors and advanced instruction. 
E. New River Academy offers jobs to quality inspirational instructors who care.

Marco... thank you for illustrating this perspective about our program and providing the opportunity to illustrate New River Academy's academic integrity. You have provided me with a learning opportunity today.

For more information here is a link to detailed academic info: New River Academy Academics Page

Now, can anyone recommend a qualified math instructor?

"And that has made all the difference."

David Hughes


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice reply David! I'm glad you took the high road and didn't just call that dipshit a dipshit. 

I have a friend who did a similar program. He is doing very well at Daniel Webster and start his masters next week. The experience of travel is invaluable....... some jackass from the backwoods wouldn't understand this 

see yinz on the Gauley


----------



## mattihill (May 24, 2008)

Marco,
As a student who went there (I am the Matt Hill that is going to Mines with the scholarship), I would have to agree with David, not only because it was my school, but from my point of view it was the best school i have ever been to. The small class sizes really foster a great learning experience for both the teachers and the students. the teachers are always willing to help with any problem and personal pace for learning is never a problem as well. 
It is sad to see Andy go. I hope you replace him with some one equally as great Dave.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Marco Esquandolis said:


> LOL, river academy. That's where you find some underfunded school in the middle of nowhere to sign off on the high school diploma for the bratty kids who don't learn anything right? I have seen so many graduates of these ski and kayak academies completely fail once they get to college. They simply are not learning the basic foundations of a higher education.



Bwwaaaaa. Pwned by gohuge.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I have worked with David Hughes and I know many kids that have gone to his school and have gone onto great colleges. David is very adamant about the academics at New River Academy and it shows in the maturity and intelligence of the kids that go to his school. This is one of the things that sets NRA apart from other traveling ski/kayak schools. I would say they get a better education than any public school and many private schools. Perhaps you should know more about what you are talking about before you bad mouth a hard honest worker trying to offer a great program for kids to get more out of life than what our public school system offers. 
Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
Downstream Edge


----------



## baggins424 (Apr 20, 2007)

As a graduate of a Ski Racing Academy (BMA) I will confirm that these schools not only provide all the preparatory education necessary to excel in college and beyond, but more importantly require students to gain the valuable skills of independence and personal responsibility that other 'normal' schools simply cannot offer.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

gohuge said:


> ... We are in agreement about the state of our nations education...


Nah... we are not.


----------



## Steamboatpaddlerchick (Jun 23, 2010)

baggins424 said:


> As a graduate of a Ski Racing Academy (BMA) I will confirm that these schools not only provide all the preparatory education necessary to excel in college and beyond, but more importantly require students to gain the valuable skills of independence and personal responsibility that other 'normal' schools simply cannot offer.


I graduated from a ski academy, too, and was actually better equipped at college than most of my public school friends. I learned independence, great study skills, tenacity, and surely knew how to take care of myself. I think schools like New River Academy offer a great experience to those who can afford to give that experience to their kids (want to give thanks to my Mom and Dad for that one!).


----------



## duncleston (Jul 31, 2007)

"As a proud teacher, I am also a dedicated administrator, at New River Academy allow me to illustrate a couple of impressive points regarding the advanced academics. This years graduates earned 100% college acceptance letters to these institutions..."

Not sure this was the best testimonial for the "advanced academic solution" in question. Anybody want to take the bait and perform a grammar/punctuation smackdown on the proud teacher and dedicated administrator? Not sayin' the education ain't great, just sayin'...


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Not sure I agree that public schools are underfunded*

I look at the per student cost here in Oklahoma and have seen per student costs from other areas.

I have helped fund my Grand Daughters school costs to attend a local Catholic school grades 1 thru 8.

The per student cost there is less than what we pay per student for public schools in taxes.

I am paying taxes for public schools but feel my Grand Daughter is getting ten times better education at Catholic school as compared to her buds going to local public schools. True there is some religious training included but I am talking about the academic side of the school which is outstanding when compared to public schools. So, it is worth the extra money for me.

I hear this complaint about public school underfunding all the time. My bet is most of the tax money goes to the teachers unions and little if none filters down to help the students.

If parents spent more time with their kids at public schools and demanded quality teaching for their kids based on on some reasonable performance levels - maybe public schools would turn out better prepared students. This would justify the tax payer money spent on public schools.

May not be that much of a boating related post but reading the reply from the Academy made me start thinking. After all, the future of our sport depends on our kids and grand kids performance as citizens.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Ture said:


> Nah... we are not.



Are you an alias for Marco or just a shit stirrer?

If you don't agree why don't you elaborate?

Not sure what your point is, or maybe that is your point - that you are pointless.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

carvedog said:


> Are you an alias for Marco or just a shit stirrer?
> 
> If you don't agree why don't you elaborate?
> 
> Not sure what your point is, or maybe that is your point - that you are pointless.


Not pointless, I was in a hurry. I guess you missed it.

He said, "We are in agreement about the state of our nations education."

No, we are not. That is not a valid assumption. I am a strong supporter of public education and though there are problems with it (just like there are problems with private schools) I think it is a very effective system.

I was responding to that statement and to all the other posters who defended this private institution by bashing public education. I have nothing against this private institution. Good for them. Think of a way to defend it without bashing the other system that works just fine. It annoys me. So sue me.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

gohuge said:


> Marco at first I have to admit I was a little frustrated about your comment. But the more I thought about it the more it was realized that this is a perspective that needs to be addressed.
> 
> I agree with you that there are frustratingly poor academic programs out there. Public school systems are overcrowded and underfunded causing a plethora of educational disadvantages. This has caused a surge of alternative education programs... and yes you are right many are sadly less than college prepatory. But let's not throw New River Academy's advanced academics program into that mix without doing some research.
> 
> For the above reasons New River Academy was founded as an advanced academic solution. We are in agreement about the state of our nations education.


It looks like his comments were directed to Marco by name. And no one else had posted bashing public schools before gohuge posted this. The bashing came later. I guess you missed it.




Ture said:


> Not pointless, I was in a hurry. I guess you missed it.
> 
> He said, "We are in agreement about the state of our nations education."
> 
> ...


I didn't bash public schools, but I do think there are some terrible schools out there. Most are good if not great. Our local PS is awesome.
Our local private schools are great too. 

Most of the respondents just stood up for the program and didn't even comment on public schools at all. A couple thought they got a great education and commented that it was better than public school option. How is that bashing?

Marco was a douche for going off and attacking the entire idea of a 'traveling' school without knowing anything about it.


----------

